
JSON Web Token (JWT) Secures Your API - anthonygore
https://vuejsdevelopers.com/2019/04/15/api-security-jwt-json-web-tokens
======
zimpenfish
If you have to look the token up in the database anyway, what's the benefit of
using something like JWT over an opaque session token?

